# New Russian Blue and Savannah kittens



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Here are some photos of my two new kittens - Anakin, the Russian Blue, and Miss Sophie, a Savannah. They are 13 weeks old...we're loving them:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're adorable!!! I love Russian Blues - beautiful cats.
Miss Sophie looks full of mischief - lots of 'cattitude' there I think. Anakin looks very laid back. Love them both.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im jealous, they are both so cute,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful....so cute and great photos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

They are both absolutely beautiful. Great photos xx


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Theyre truly stunning! Got some claws on them already!

I am quite jealous of the hours of entertainment you must have with these two!!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what beautiful kitties x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Stunning photos of beautiful kits.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow! stuning!

that must be some camera you have aswell!!


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow they are so cute!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg they are lovely what gr8 photos x


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous cats!!!

D x


----------



## BarneyH (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!  

I will put some more photos up as they grow (this time I'll put smaller photos up - sorry, hadn't realised the dimensions of these ones were so big!)

Barney


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous babys Barney:thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------

